# which is best?



## tjg05gto (Aug 21, 2008)

so I've heard that the slp longtubes are the best you can get for headers. I just wanted a lil bit more guidance on what to buy.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

SLP does make good headers. I went with Kooks. Very happy with them.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i have SLPs and am happy with them however Kooks probably makes the best ones. the only thing is to get them and get them coated (which you should) you pay for the best. SLPs come coated standard


----------

